
What are young men doing? - shawndumas
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/07/what-are-young-men-doing.html
======
gerby
I dropped out of University, to build my startup called ContractIt. Peter
Thiels' words about feeling like he was on a very straight-forward path with
his law career, really stood out to me, and shook up my feelings about my own
education and what I really wanted from my life. I had pursued entrepreneurial
ventures before, but nothing had struck my consciousness as much as going to
Burning Man and getting to know my friend Ismail in Uganda - I just felt like
I could make a difference in the world if I built ContractIt and never gave
up.

My big vision, is I believe, that we can use "productive data values" captured
from contractual activity on our platform to provide the equivalent of a
guaranteed minimum income for everybody on the planet. I have built a large
team on a 0$ budget. We're in Alpha, a month or so away from our beta.

It's exciting, and anxiety-inducing to be working full-time on ContractIt -
but I feel like I get a lot of credibility for dropping out of school and
quitting my job to make it happen.

